# decal/label placement position



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I recently purchased the set of detail decals (X176CF) from Ames Perf. my biggest question is where on the car to locate each of the proper decals? where does the Fuel Line label go? Near the tank or at the other end? where do I place the fan, alternator, PS pump, and starter labels? Same for springs, sway bars, engine, and all the others. Is there a book or diagram that would help me do this in a more correct manner?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think there are any manuals that show this (other than maybe an assembly line manual). I think your best bet would be to request a member who has done a concours restoration on a car like yours to post or forward you some photos of the decal locations. I know that these locations varied from year to year.


----------

